# Raleigh Luggs



## sam (May 23, 2017)

Saw these lugs on a Raleigh Carlton this past week


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 23, 2017)

Capella lugs (and of course I'm guessing bike you showed is Competition GS)
http://www.kurtkaminer.com/raleighinternational.html

these are the Nervar with Vagner crown


----------

